# Felicidades!



## Cubanboy

*Hola a todos los foreros, tal vez esto sea inusual aquí, pero quiero felicitar a 'Cubanboy' por llegar a los 2000 posts ayer en la tarde. Cuando llegué a los 1000 sólo me felicitó Venezuelan_Sweetie, y en esta ocasión parece que nadie lo va a hacer y decidí felicitarme yo mismo.

Saludos cordiales a toda la comunidad forera y espero que me feliciten, digo, si lo merezco.


Saludos cordiales.
Cubanboy
*


----------



## Antpax

Ahí está tío, con un par bien puesto. ¡Felicidades!

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Sallyb36

Felicidades Cubanboy!


----------



## Cubanboy

*Molto obrigado*!

*Hola,antpax. Muchas gracias por tus felicitaciones porque ya me estaba deprimiendo un poquito.

Saludos.*


----------



## Cubanboy

Ah que bien, gracias Sally, esto se pone bueno!
Agradecido. Al parecer tengo un problemita con la falta de reconocimiento.
Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

¡Ay, qué divino  !*¡¡Felicitaciones Cubanboy!!*


----------



## Cubanboy

Gracias, Ines. Sabes me encantan las argentinas. ahora están poniendo por aquí la Montaña Rusa y el 22 (el loco) y confieso (y que no me lea mi mujer) que me atraen mucho las argentinas (con todo respeto). Espero que no me digan por aquí: Tomátelas, che!.
Saludos y agradecido por tus felicitaciones.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cubanboy, querido amigo.

Siento no haber controlado que ya estabas acercándote a las 2.000 aportaciones y que te merecías una buena felicitación.

Pues claro que te felicito, ya lo ves. Tus comentarios siempre me han ayudado enormemente: eres de lo más eficiente de este foro, en serio.

Un saludo desde Barcelona, _papa rolling stone_!

La Traductora del Poble Sec


----------



## krolaina

¡¡¿Pero cómo es ésto?!!

Ahora mismo tienes un saludo, un beso, un gracias, un enhorabuena, un de todo para celebrar tus 2000 excelentísimos aportes contigo! Será posible...?  

Muchísimas felicidades, cumple muchos más para que nos peguemos por abrite un hilo!

Carol.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Hola, *Cubanboy*!

Una vez más, aquí se verifica el viejo dicho del que no llora no mama.
Hemos coincidido poco, pero ¡Felicidades por tus mil!
Víctor


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Víctor Pérez said:


> ¡Hola, *Cubanboy*!
> 
> Una vez más, aquí se verifica el viejo dicho del que no llora no mama.


 
 ¡Cuánta razón llevas, Víctor!

De paso decirte que vale la pena coincidir con Cubanboy, ¡siempre tan dispuesto a ayudar!

Saludos.


----------



## Cubanboy

Gracias Victor y a ti mi amiga Montse. Sí, Victor en eso pensé, pero no me aventuré a expresarla textualmente como lo has hecho tú.

Tal vez, a muchos de los participantes en este foro no le agrade la idea que una persona se felicite a sí mismo, pero sentí esa necesidad y nada lo hice.

Saludos cordiales y espero seguir ayudando a los demás.
CB.


----------



## Fernita

Ante todo:* ¡¡¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICITACIONES DE CORAZÓN, CUBANBOY!!!! *​Creo que cuando ingresaste al foro, yo ya no aparecía muy seguido pero SÍ TE RECUERDO.
ME PARECE GENIAL Y MUY DIVERTIDO QUE HAYAS TOMADO LA DECISIÓN DE EMPEZAR TUS FELICITACIONES.  ​*¡¡MUCHOS CARIÑOS Y ADELANTE!!*

*CON AFECTO,*
*Fernita.*​​


----------



## Cubanboy

Muchas gracias por tus palabras, Fernita.

Y cito a Santiago Jorge con esta frase que me dijo el otro día:

*'Humor is the spice of life'.

Saludos.
*


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Muchachito Cubano, que travieso ah! 
*FELICITACIONES!*
Por tus 2000, y claro que lo mereces, Abrazos y besos desde Venezuela...

Rosangelus


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja!  Usté sí tiene guáramo, compadre!  

Verdad que ha sido un descuido imperdonable, pajarito.  Pero no te preocupes, CB, que eso implica que para tu tercer postiversario habrá una reñida competencia por abrirte el hilo antes que alguien se adelante.  

Ah, y yo sí tengo acceso a imágenes, así que llegaron las cervezas, los bocadillos, el baile, y a prender la fiesta se ha dicho!!!  Lo malo es que luego vamos a quedar más o menos así --> ufff!!

Bueno, hijito mío, cuidate por estos mundos, y síguele con la posteadera.  Siempre es un placer coincidir contigo, y luchar hombro a hombro en pro de un uso del idioma del que se enorgullecería José Martí.

¡¡FELIZ POSTIVERSARIO, CUBANBOY!!​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Las venezolanas... casi al unísono, no te puedes quejar CB.
Sweety, lástima que acá no puedo ver imagenes, pero me las imagino...
Salud!!!
Rosangelus


----------



## TrentinaNE

Congratulations, Cubanboy.   

Elisabetta


----------



## Cubanboy

Wow!. Oye Sweetie, estás 'acabando con la maldad' como decimos por aquí, jajaj. Yo tenía un amigo que decía a modo de broma: You are ending!

Hey parece que hicieron un Venezuelan team por aquí se unieron las tres y agradezco mucho todos estos posts, y para mi es siempre un placer luchar a brazo partido en el mejor sentido de palabra con todos Uds.
Me estoy volviendo 'popular' porque sólo me saludan chicas, Sweetie, estoy hecho un 'jevoso'; lo dicen igual por Venezuela.
Saludos y como te dije Sweetie un beso y una rosa blanca para las tres bellas damas.
CB.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cubanboy,

¡te estás poniendo las botas!

Oye, yo no soy venezolana pero me uno al club de fans de CB...


----------



## Cubanboy

TrentinaNE said:


> Congratulations, Cubanboy.
> 
> Elisabetta



*Thanks a bunch for your congratulations.
Kisses and flowers for you too.
Regards.
*


----------



## heidita

Cubanboy said:


> *'Humor is the spice of life'.*
> 
> *Saludos.*


 
No sé si me conoces, Cubanboy, pero no hay nadie en este foro, jeje, que aprecie más una broma que yo. Sentido del humor lo es todo.  

No coincidimos casi nunca, de hecho, te digo la verdad, no te he visto. Pero me ha parecido una pena que la amiga Venezuela haya sido la única ... vaya celebración más sosa.  

Para que no te quedes como este amigo, hay que apuntarse a una fiesta en condiciones ¡con una cervecita de ná!  (en fin, conozco a más de uno de esta celebración que sabe apreciar una buena cervecita, eh Anti??? )

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Cuban Boy:

Recibe también desde El Salvador una muy fraternal felicitación por tus 2000 posts. Parece fácil, pero en realidad no lo es. Es toda una proeza lo que has hecho, sobretodo por tu dedicación y la gran calidad del contenido de tus respuestas. Hemos coincidido muy poco en algunos posts, pero a través de tus mensajes que he leído yo también he aprendido mucho. Así que desde el foro financiero, en el cual casi siempre intento colaborar (aunque no mucho como yo quisiera últimamente), de nuevo me uno a tu celebración.

Saludos,


----------



## krolaina

Vaya...ahora me toca llorar a mi...¿y mi flor? buaaaa, buaaaaa.....


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cubanboy said:


> Wow!. Oye Sweetie, estás 'acabando con la maldad' como decimos por aquí, jajaj. Yo tenía un amigo que decía a modo de broma: You are ending!
> 
> Hey parece que hicieron un Venezuelan team por aquí se unieron las tres y agradezco mucho todos estos posts, y para mi es siempre un placer luchar a brazo partido en el mejor sentido de palabra con todos Uds.
> Me estoy volviendo 'popular' *porque sólo me saludan chicas*, Sweetie, estoy hecho un 'jevoso'; lo dicen igual por Venezuela.
> Saludos y como te dije Sweetie un beso y una rosa blanca para las tres bellas damas.
> CB.



*¿De verdad no doy la imagen de lo que creo ser? *


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Con mucha alegría deseo enviarle mis felicitaciones a Cubanboy, un forero fantástico que me ha tendido su mano generosa en mis momentos de apuro y que demuestra no sólo poseer grandes conocimientos sino un lindo corazón.*

*Es un orgullo tenerte en WordReference   ¡Que cumplas muchos más!!!!*

*Un abrazo lleno de cariño y admiración*
*Soledad*


----------



## RIU

Hola CB (y cia.):

Felicidades, y no es que nos veamos poco, es que cuando sueltas el tecnicismo los demás ya podemos apagar e irnos.

Tomate una birras como estas a nuestra salud.


----------



## Antpax

heidita said:


> No sé si me conoces, Cubanboy, pero no hay nadie en este foro, jeje, que aprecie más una broma que yo. Sentido del humor lo es todo.
> 
> No coincidimos casi nunca, de hecho, te digo la verdad, no te he visto. Pero me ha parecido una pena que la amiga Venezuela haya sido la única ... vaya celebración más sosa.
> 
> Para que no te quedes como este amigo, hay que apuntarse a una fiesta en condiciones ¡con una cervecita de ná! (en fin, conozco a más de uno de esta celebración que sabe apreciar una buena cervecita, eh Anti??? )
> 
> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


 
¿Ein? ¿Cerveza? ¿Dónde? 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Cubanboy

krolaina said:


> Vaya...ahora me toca llorar a mi...¿y mi flor? buaaaa, buaaaaa.....



Hola, Krolaina, yo sabía que alguien se me iba a poner celosita. Aquí te pongo unas flores y te doy un besote. También las dedico a mi amiga Montse (TraductoraPoblesec) que no le dado flores ni besos.

Saludos cordiales.
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.e-florex.com/utility/thumbProduct.aspx%3FIdProduct%3D32%26IdTypeImage%3D3&imgrefurl=http://tiendaflores.terra.es/index.asp%3Faction%3Dproducto%26IDp%3D32&h=400&w=355&sz=17&hl=en&start=37&um=1&tbnid=Rr4OtlQVvrShqM:&tbnh=124&tbnw=110&prev=/images%3Fq%3Drosas%2Brojas%26start%3D20%26ndsp%3D20%26svnum%3D10%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

heidita said:


> No coincidimos casi nunca, de hecho, te digo la verdad, no te he visto. Pero me ha parecido una pena que la amiga Venezuela haya sido la única ... vaya celebración más sosa.


Ah, me estás llamando sosa, eh? Listo, se acabaron las cervezas para la Heidi! Me voy, me voy! Con mi música a otra parte! Eso sí, me llevo las cañitas y pasapalos conmigo! 


ROSANGELUS said:


> Las venezolanas... casi al unísono, no te puedes quejar CB.
> Sweety, lástima que acá no puedo ver imagenes, pero me las imagino...


¿Y de qué se va a quejar? Imagínate, par de chicas del país de las 'birras', las reinas de belleza y el bochinche, armándole la fiesta a un hijo de las Antillas. Válgame Dios!  

Y eso de que te imaginas más o menos por dónde vienen las imágenes... Vaya! Menuda reputación que me he ganado en el Congrats Page...  Y de gratis no será, je je! 

Cubanboy, le seguimos por Mensajes Privados. Nos vemos!


----------



## Antpax

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Y eso de que te imaginas más o menos por dónde vienen las imágenes... Vaya! Menuda reputación que me he ganado en el Congrats Page...  Y de gratis no será, je je!


 


> Para que no te quedes como este amigo, hay que apuntarse a una fiesta en condiciones ¡con una cervecita de ná! (en fin, conozco a más de uno de esta celebración que sabe apreciar una buena cervecita, eh Anti??? )


 
No te quejes, que hay quien la tiene aún peor (o mejor quien sabe).

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Cubanboy

*


heidita said:



			No sé si me conoces, Cubanboy, pero no hay nadie en este foro, jeje, que aprecie más una broma que yo. Sentido del humor lo es todo.  

No coincidimos casi nunca, de hecho, te digo la verdad, no te he visto. Pero me ha parecido una pena que la amiga Venezuela haya sido la única ... vaya celebración más sosa.  

Para que no te quedes como este amigo, hay que apuntarse a una fiesta en condiciones ¡con una cervecita de ná!  (en fin, conozco a más de uno de esta celebración que sabe apreciar una buena cervecita, eh Anti??? )

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!
		
Click to expand...

*

*No importa si no me has visto nunca, lo importante es que participamos y nos ayudamos mutuamente. Yo a ti si te he visto y me resulta simpático lo de Ask Heidi! 
Muy agradecido por la cerveza y me la tomé bien fría.
Bueno, Heidi, nos vemos por estos lares. flores para ti también, aunque desde estoy ahora no tengo acceso a imágenes como la amiga venezolana. (estoy detrás de un firewall).
Saludos cordiales.

*


----------



## Cubanboy

*


Ayutuxte said:



			Hola Cuban Boy:

Recibe también desde El Salvador una muy fraternal felicitación por tus 2000 posts. Parece fácil, pero en realidad no lo es. Es toda una proeza lo que has hecho, sobretodo por tu dedicación y la gran calidad del contenido de tus respuestas. Hemos coincidido muy poco en algunos posts, pero a través de tus mensajes que he leído yo también he aprendido mucho. Así que desde el foro financiero, en el cual casi siempre intento colaborar (aunque no mucho como yo quisiera últimamente), de nuevo me uno a tu celebración.

Saludos,
		
Click to expand...



Muchas gracias Ayutuxte. No importa que no hayamos coincidido, como dije antes, lo importante es que estamos en la 'misma barca', ayudándonos. Agradecido por leer mis mensajes. Suelo participar poco en la parte financiera, porque en mi experiencia de trabajo pocas veces traduzco cuestiones financieras, pero tengo un buen glosario (lástima que  no esté  en formato electrónico y es una fotocopia mala que tengo desde hace unos 10 años, de lo contrario te lo enviaba).
Sí resulta difícil a veces entrar al foro y pasar horas. Bueno te deseo buena suerte y nos vemos.
Saludos cordiales.
CB. 

*


----------



## Cubanboy

Soledad Medina said:


> *Con mucha alegría deseo enviarle mis felicitaciones a Cubanboy, un forero fantástico que me ha tendido su mano generosa en mis momentos de apuro y que demuestra no sólo poseer grandes conocimientos sino un lindo corazón.*
> 
> *Es un orgullo tenerte en WordReference   ¡Que cumplas muchos más!!!!*
> 
> *Un abrazo lleno de cariño y admiración*
> *Soledad*



*Hola, cubanita como yo. No lo vas a creer pero cuando leí tu mensaje se me aguaron los ojos. Tal vez por razones personales, las cuales no puedo reflejar aquí y sé que tú entiendes. Para mi siempre es un placer ayudar a las personas y sobre todo a mi 'gente' no importa donde se encuentren.
Muchas gracias, Soledad, y no vaciles en contactarme cuando tengas alguna duda, como te he dicho si no lo sé, pues lo busco y te la hago llegar.
Besos y flores para ti también.
Saludos.
CB.
*


----------



## Cubanboy

RIU said:


> Hola CB (y cia.):
> 
> Felicidades, y no es que nos veamos poco, es que cuando sueltas el tecnicismo los demás ya podemos apagar e irnos.
> 
> Tomate una birras como estas a nuestra salud.



*Muchas gracias por tus palabras y por las 'birras' también. No importa si no coincidimos mucho y repito lo importante es participar y ayudar.
Saludos cordiales.
CB.
*


----------



## Cubanboy

Víctor Pérez said:


> *¿De verdad no doy la imagen de lo que creo ser? *



*Hola, Victor, y discúlpame hermano, pero es que las chicas me vuelven loco y obvié a los muchachos.
Saludos.
CB.
*


----------



## totor

che cubano, yo no te conozco ni jamás me he cruzado contigo, pero eso no impide que tenga ganas de felicitarte. 

además, me da la impresión de que con tu iniciativa vas a terminar siendo el más felicitado del foro  .

*¡por otros 2.000 más!*​


----------



## Cubanboy

totor said:


> che cubano, yo no te conozco ni jamás me he cruzado contigo, pero eso no impide que tenga ganas de felicitarte.
> 
> además, me da la impresión de que con tu iniciativa vas a terminar siendo el más felicitado del foro  .
> 
> *¡por otros 2.000 más!*​



*Muchas gracias, Totor. Ya cruzaremos 'espadas' y verás que la pasamos bien y aprendemos mutuamente. Sí, creo que esto de felicitarse uno mismo da resultados, pues tengo muchos más amigos en este foro. Nos vemos por aquí, amigo.
Saludos cordiales.
Cubanboy.
*


----------



## loladamore

Mira nada más, empezaste lamentando tu supuesta invisibilidad y se armó la fiesta en grande, tanto que ahora sí puedo decirle a un cubano: *¡Qué cosa más grande caballero!*

¡Muchas felicidades! y ¡que siga la *fiesta*!

Lola x


----------



## Cubanboy

loladamore said:


> Mira nada más, empezaste lamentando tu supuesta invisibilidad y se armó la fiesta en grande, tanto que ahora sí puedo decirle a un cubano: *¡Qué cosa más grande caballero!*
> 
> ¡Muchas felicidades! y ¡que siga la *fiesta*!
> 
> Lola x



*Hola, loladamore.  Ay, Lola, lolita, lola (así dice una canción de antaño) ¿La recuerdas?. *www.planetadeletras.com/index.php?m=s&lid=91307 - 18k 

*'Se armó la gorda' y parece que va a seguir. Hacía rato que no escuchaba la frase:**¡Qué cosa más grande caballero**!**
**Agradecido por tus felicitaciones.
Besos y flores para ti también.
Saludos y nos vemos.
CB.
*


----------



## ampurdan

¡Felicidades, Cubanboy!


----------



## Cubanboy

ampurdan said:


> ¡Felicidades, Cubanboy!



*  Muy agradecido, ampurdan. No recuerdo haberte visto, pero no importa hay muchos aquí que me han felicitado de igual forma.
Saludos cordiales.*


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Wow! You have already gone way passed 2000, and I missed it! 

It has been great seeing you around the forum. I know I have been helped by you numerous times, and I am sure you have helped many others too. Thank you for being such a great fellow forum member.  

Congrats! And may you stick around for many more postiversies!


----------



## Cubanboy

Santiago Jorge said:


> Wow! You have already gone way passed 2000, and I missed it!
> 
> It has been great seeing you around the forum. I know I have been helped by you numerous times, and I am sure you have helped many others too. Thank you for being such a great fellow forum member.
> 
> Congrats! And may you stick around for many more postiversies!




*Thanks a lot, Santiago. You can bet your dime that I will be around here for ages.
Regards.
CB.
*


----------



## Maruja14

Pues nada, yo tampoco tengo ni idea de quién eres. Pero me uno al club de los amigos felicitadores de Cubanboy.

¡Muchas felicidades!


----------



## Cubanboy

Maruja14 said:


> Pues nada, yo tampoco tengo ni idea de quién eres. Pero me uno al club de los amigos felicitadores de Cubanboy.
> 
> ¡Muchas felicidades!



*Hola, Maruja. No importa  que no me conozcas. Por suerte este foro nos permite relacionarnos y para mi es un placer conocerte y agradezco tus felicitaciones. Espero vernos con mayor frecuencia por aquí para aprender juntos.

Saludos cordiales.
CB.
*


----------



## Sparrow22

Ajà hombre !!!! Unos por muchos y otros por poco (yo me puse en el Thanks ..... but no thanks !!!!y me felicitaron igual !!!! 

*DOS MIL FELICITACIONES*, para un cubano que me ha tendido su mano en algùn momento (aunque ya aparezco poquito por el foro )

ah, che, y que mires 22 (EL loco) està bien, pero.......... con cariño..... MOntaña Rusa ??? !!!!! 

Un saludo enoooooooooorme desde Buenos Aires.


----------



## Cubanboy

*Hola, Che Sparrow22. Muchas gracias por tus palabras. Sí, por supuesto que te recuerdo y voy a seguir ayudándote cada vez que lo necesites. No dudes en contactarme.

Saludos cordiales.
CB.*


----------



## Santiago Jorge

I just noticed that you had arrived to your 2000 back in April.  

Congratulations! 

Thanks for being such a great forero. I know I, for one, have benefitted greatly from your presence on the Forum. May you have many more postiversarios!


----------



## sallyann

Congratulations!!! Keep it up! Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Cubanboy

Muchas gracias a Santiago (y me has felicitado dos veces en este mismo hilo)
Muchas gracias Sallyann por tus felicitaciones.

Parece que vuelve una oleada de saludos.

Nos vemos y que tenga un buen día.
CB.


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Oops! I guess I did.  Oh well . . . thanks again!


----------

